
Show HN: Idi-o-matic scans your PR, shows how popular repos did similar - mkbehbehani
https://github.com/mkbehbehani/idi-o-matic
======
mkbehbehani
Is there interest in this sort of automatic code review? I'm curious if it's
worth expanding it into a service.

